# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box  Angry Falcon Box V1.1 Added Samsung Drk,Lg,Frp Tool

## mohamed73

*News*   
Falcon SAMSUNG Android Module. 
- Added Samsung Drk Repair.
- Added Samsung Partition Tool.
- Improved Samsung Android Relock Network Method. 
Falcon LG Android Module. 
- Added Lg Android IMEI Repair.
- Added Lg Android Factory Reset in Download Mode.
- Improved Lg Android Unlock.
- Improved Lg Screenlocks Reset. 
Added Frp Tool..**
- HTC FRP Unlock.
- Huawei FRP Unlock.
- Motorola FRP Unlock.
- LG FRP Unlock.
- Samsung FRP Unlock With New Models Added.
- MTK Android FRP Unlock.
- Manny Other Brands By Fastboot Mode.
- Micromax  Yuphoria Frp unlock
- Some Qualcomm Series  
Falcon Qualcomm Module.
- Added Qualcomm Generic Imei Repair.
- Unlimited Qualcomm Mobile Supported.         *More To Come*  *Its Just Start*  
Get Now Yours From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   → *Falcon Pack Comes in 3 Editions*  ←   **     
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

